# Pics of Piglet and Perwinkle (Sophie's Babies)



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to share the pics of Sophie's 2 new babies, Piglet and Perwinkle! Tell me what you guys think!

13 days old- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=29624380

Periwinkle 16 days old- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30757094

17 days old- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30757096

Periwinkle 19 days old- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30757095

Piglet 20 days- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30757092

Piglet 21 days- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30759333

Periwinkle 24 days- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30759332

Piglet 24- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30759335

Piglet 24- http://www.freewebs.com/picklesandsophie/apps/photos/photo?photoid=30759336

Aren't they adorable! And I know in the last two pictures, Piglet looks grumpy but the hair on his face just goes that direction for some reason, so he always looks grumpy. =)


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!! their identical pinto spots are adorable!!!!


----------



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

I know! I was amazed. The spots on their back are almost identical! They have makes in the same spots, just PIglets are a little darker. Identical twins!! haha


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

those babes are soooo super cute!!!!!!!    omg i love the names too!!!!! soo CUTE!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwe! babys!!!!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

OH MY GOSH THEY ARE SO FRIGGEN ADORABLE!!!!!!!
Thank you for that. I needed a smile.


----------



## Scintillater (Apr 13, 2009)

those are awesome pics  congratulations! they're so freaky looking when they're first born hahaha. but then they grow up to be such cuties.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!


----------

